# Como guitars? Any info out there?



## Guest (May 16, 2016)

I sort of heard about them.
That they're about a step above Academy or Estebans.
or am I thinking of something else.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

My first guitar my parents bought me at about 10 years old (1979) was a Como. A parlor sized red acoustic. A student type guitar. I still have it. Its a piece of junk and i would actually say was the reason i did not become a better guitar player. It turned me off guitar for about 5 or 6 years....well that and an Atari 2600


----------

